# Navonics Gold Chip vs Hotspot



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Would appreciate some feedback from anyone that has these chips. Does the Navonics chip have any detail on reefs and Wrecks? I looked at their web app and it didn't show much. Like to hear what you actually get. The sell a Fish Chip but my unit (Raymarine C80) doesn't appear to be supported. The Hot Spot doesnt give any detail at all so I can't tell how far offshore it goes. Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jim/Ga said:


> Would appreciate some feedback from anyone that has these chips. Does the Navonics chip have any detail on reefs and Wrecks? I looked at their web app and it didn't show much. Like to hear what you actually get. The sell a Fish Chip but my unit (Raymarine C80) doesn't appear to be supported. The Hot Spot doesnt give any detail at all so I can't tell how far offshore it goes. Appreciate any feedback.


We're will you be fishing out of and what area and how many miles out are you planning on going out


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

I just talked to hot spot and Mobile Bay out to about 50 miles.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Get the Navionics for the chart plotter and the FishnChip for the wrecks.


----------

